# benjys 3000 shots



## Jana337

benjy heets 3000 posts
i send many complments lol

jana :u<


----------



## DDT

Jana, you omitted the apostrophe in the title of this thread...which means that...

*BENJOIS RULES!!!?!​*
Ben, 3000 (and more) thanks for creating and teaching us all such a beautiful idiom (and, bof, I hate flattering, for being such a witty forero and mod)

DDT..erm, ddt


----------



## Whodunit

yes, benjois rules all of he forum. thanks ben fo all your 3000 heping answers!!!


----------



## Phryne

.... If I could only master a language in 3000 posts!!!! 

.... benjois * became famous and official in even less!


 *!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! 


*​ 
* (proper names are uncapitalized in benjois)


----------



## ILT

Ben: its grate seeing your posts, even mor learning from them.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

and thanks again

ILT


----------



## VenusEnvy

Benjy: You're the best! Just to think, it seems like yesterday when we were celebrating your 1000 . . . . Our Benjois is growing up!
Congratulations, Benjy. I hope there are many more to come!


----------



## lauranazario

Benjy... 3000 *chocolate coins* to celebrate your _unique_ contributions!!!!!

Hugs,
Laura N


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA BENJY!!!


Alundra.


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations, Benjy for all your helpful contributions!

If you drank I'd offer you a glass of benjyolais to celebrate!

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## fetchezlavache

ack you'll have to click on the link, sorry... grumph


----------



## cuchuflete

These fell off your lorry Sir!   Is there any particular place you would like me to put them?, . '  ` ´¨, í I 's`, ´


​ 
Thanks for your good spirit, fresh perspective, and fine ideas.

Un gran abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Like an Angel

*cong artulitaons bnejy!!!!*

how about my benjois?


----------



## alc112

I don't know what is happeing to me that I arrive a little late but in the same day

Congratulations
Alles gute


----------



## vachecow

Benjy....thanks for all the help...congrats!


----------



## Magg

Congratulations dear Benjy  

Magg


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Congratulations Benjy! I really enjoy your contributions to the forum, although the non-capitalized I makes me dizzy...  





			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> These fell off your lorry Sir!   Is there any particular place you would like me to put them?, . '  ` ´¨, í I 's`, ´
> 
> 
> ​
> Thanks for your good spirit, fresh perspective, and fine ideas.
> 
> Un gran abrazo,
> Cuchu


----------



## Sev

Barvo Benjy !    Le benjois est une lnague internationael ! Youpi ! 
I found two tales for yuo :
1. Nice one
2. Benjy and the b_ra_king bird See how cnofusing benjois could be ?


----------



## LV4-26

Stop your restless quests
Test a zest of the bestest's jests.

Congratulations Benjy​


be lenient, this is my first attempt at English poetry.​Could make a good "tongue twister" at least.​


----------



## Outsider

Happy 'Anniversary', Benjy!

Many more.


----------



## charlie2

Thank you very much for taking care of us, so many of us.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Benjy


----------



## Cath.S.

Benjy, félicitations pour tes 3000 postes et bravo pour l'étendue de tes connaissances en français !


----------



## belén

Felicidades Benji!!!!
Me lo paso muy bien contigo.


----------



## Artrella

*Felicidades Niño!!! Tus posts son...ehm...son... rarísimos!!! ja ja ja !!!!*
*For you*


----------



## Benjy

hum.. i usually try to keep out of here, because i don't have time to congratulate every single person who deserves it. so i try and stay impartial, and end up rather being rather rude 

so anyways.. thanks to all of you for putting up with me and taking the time to decipher my posts


----------



## cuchuflete

Benjy said:
			
		

> hum.. i usually try to keep out of here, because i don't have time to congratulate every single person who deserves it. so i try and stay impartial, and end up rather being rather rude
> 
> so anyways.. thanks to all of you for putting up with me and taking the time to decipher my posts




Posts?  What posts?

Thanks again for your special whatever they are


----------



## Agnès E.

Ce forum est magique,
On y parle une langue unique
Le Benjois.
Nul besoin de diplôme, seule la pratique
Permet d'en savourer les joies.
Merci Ben, merci de nous l'apprendre
3000 messages ce n'est pas encore assez !
Combien de temps encore cela va-t-il nous prendre
Ben ? 300000 de plus - au moins - il faudra nous laisser...
Professeur, de nous ayez pitié
Continuez vos leçons
Et pas qu'à moitié !

TOUTES MES FICELLES DE CALEÇON !


----------

